# Virtualbox Host Networking [SOLVED]

## col

I was using virtualbox host networking which was working fine until I upgraded virutalbox to 2.14.

Now I get this error:

```

Failed to open/create the internal network 'HostInterfaceNetworking-vbox0' (VERR_SUPDRV_COMPONENT_NOT_FOUND).

Unknown error creating VM (VERR_SUPDRV_COMPONENT_NOT_FOUND).

Result Code: 

NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)

Component: 

Console

Interface: 

IConsole {e3c6d4a1-a935-47ca-b16d-f9e9c496e53e}

```

my conf.d net for the vbox device:

```

config_eth0=( "null" )

tuntap_vbox0="tap"

config_vbox0=( "null")

config_br0=( "192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255" )

routes_br0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

bridge_br0="eth0 vbox0"

depend_br0()

{

         need net.eth0

         need net.vbox0

}

config_br0=( "192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255" )

routes_br0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )

bridge_br0="eth0 vbox0"

depend_br0()

{

         need net.eth0

         need net.vbox0

}

brctl_br0=( "setfd 0")

```

ifconfig vbox0:

```

br0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:85:50:3c:9a

          inet addr:192.168.1.10  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::214:85ff:fe50:3c9a/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:66695446 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:114783784 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:1632216214 (1.5 GiB)  TX bytes:4094223886 (3.8 GiB)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:85:50:3c:9a

          inet6 addr: fe80::214:85ff:fe50:3c9a/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:67041049 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:114780254 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2586689107 (2.4 GiB)  TX bytes:4088885126 (3.8 GiB)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0xe000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:5236779 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5236779 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:3525020135 (3.2 GiB)  TX bytes:3525020135 (3.2 GiB)

vbox0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr b2:20:18:ca:01:86

          inet6 addr: fe80::b020:18ff:feca:186/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:36891 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:500

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

There seems to be no way to go back to the previous version so does anyone know how to fix this ?

EDIT :

Found out how to fix. First remove all the bridging config as it is no longer needed. Then add vboxnetflt to:

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Reconfigure your virtual machine to use host interface eth0

thats it.

----------

## DawgG

THX!!!  :D 

that solved it for me, too!

(and also, plugging the cable into the correct one of four nics help a lot, too  :wink: )

ps nice animal you got there.

----------

## jrperiod

Thx

----------

